#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras APC 2M-90, Muito BOM!

## gustavohp

Bom dia a todos, vi que alguns usuários do fórum tem duvidas sobre a performance da APC-2M 90 da Intelbras, temos uma aqui na nossa torre em pleno funcionamento a mais de 5 meses, em banda b/g/n, aqui o throughput chega a 15 Megas com clientes em Banda G !(mesmo utilizando PCI ralink), fiquei impressionado com esse throughput em uma rede 2.4! segue os prints:



Configurações e Status


Adquirimos ela por ter 30.000 pps, e ficamos muito satisfeitos com os resultados.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Bom dia a todos, vi que alguns usuários do fórum tem duvidas sobre a performance da APC-2M 90 da Intelbras, temos uma aqui na nossa torre em pleno funcionamento a mais de 5 meses, em banda b/g/n, aqui o throughput chega a 15 Megas com clientes em Banda G !(mesmo utilizando PCI ralink), fiquei impressionado com esse throughput em uma rede 2.4! segue os prints:
> 
> 
> 
> Configurações e Status
> 
> 
> Adquirimos ela por ter 30.000 pps, e ficamos muito satisfeitos com os resultados.



Sim, voce está usando um canal LIMPO.
assim fica fácil.
Não tem interferência nesse canal, por isso você tem um ótimo troughput. claro que o equipamento ajuda muito, toda a linha da intelbras é importada, nos EUA tu compras como LIGOWAVE.
mas tá show de bola. parabens.

----------


## gustavohp

> Sim, voce está usando um canal que não é liberado pela ANATEL.
> assim fica fácil.
> Não tem interferência nesse canal, por isso você tem um ótimo troughput. claro que o equipamento ajuda muito, toda a linha da intelbras é importada, nos EUA tu compras como LIGOWAVE.
> mas tá show de bola. parabens.


O canal ajuda bastante msm e é liberado aqui no Brasil:
http://www.vivasemfio.com/blog/canai...reless-24-ghz/ 

No canal 11 que tem bastante interferência ela chegava a 9 megas chorando..

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Sim, voce está usando um canal que não é liberado pela ANATEL.
> assim fica fácil.
> Não tem interferência nesse canal, por isso você tem um ótimo troughput. claro que o equipamento ajuda muito, toda a linha da intelbras é importada, nos EUA tu compras como LIGOWAVE.
> mas tá show de bola. parabens.


Show de bola gustavo!!
havia esquecido deste detalhe do FCC americano. 
realmente é permitido no Brasil até o canal 13. 
Mas pra 2.4ghz tá lindasso esse link. 
Interferência sempre foi um problema grave pra links de microondas, desde a época que só a embratel tinha antenas por ae, até os dias de hoje, 900mhz era ótimo , hoje tá um caos por causa dos WATTS que as operadoras usam nas cidades e estradas..
2.4ghz então nem se fala....tem até equipamento doméstico que utiliza... e o 5ghz agora começou a ficar ruim....
Então é o que sempre disse aqui no fórum...tem que usar potencia baixa e canal limpo....assim os links
funcionam 1000%.
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Queria testar esse radio em um link ponto a ponto de 20km...
se passar uns 15mb eu compro facil.

----------


## gustavohp

> Queria testar esse radio em um link ponto a ponto de 20km...
> se passar uns 15mb eu compro facil.


Ela tem um protocolo proprio intebras (Ipoll), que otimiza a largura de banda, mas nunca testei pq so é compatival entre antenas intelbras, num ptp deve ficar muito bom... 
segue o link:
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...rotocolo_iPoll

----------


## maxibelo

O grande problema que vejo na linha intelbras neste caso é o preço.

----------


## wagnersn

Alguém poderia ajuda na configuração do APC 5M-90 ?

Nos clientes uso nano loco, configurei o apc sem o ipoll 

mais ta muito instável a conexão aqui.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Alguém poderia ajuda na configuração do APC 5M-90 ?
> 
> Nos clientes uso nano loco, configurei o apc sem o ipoll 
> 
> mais ta muito instável a conexão aqui.


Bom dia,

Você pode verificar alguns pontos como:

- Versão de Firmware. ( Esta deve estar a mais atual. Abaixo segue o link para download )
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=713

- Canal. ( O rádio APC 5M-90 possui a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )

- Espaçamento de canal. ( Você pode habilitar para ter mais opções de canais )

- ATPC. (Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente. Você pode testar a conexão com esta opção desativada )

- DFS. ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS. Para testar o rádio com esta opção desabilitada, acesse a opção "Sistema > Administração" e habilite a opção "Ativar modo de teste")

Verifique também o Airmax nos seus rádios. Esta opção deve estar desabilitada.

Caso tenha alguma dúvida referente a configuração do APC 5M-90, nosso suporte está à disposição através dos canais abaixo:

Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## wagnersn

> Bom dia,
> 
> Você pode verificar alguns pontos como:
> 
> - Versão de Firmware. ( Esta deve estar a mais atual. Abaixo segue o link para download )
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=713
> 
> - Canal. ( O rádio APC 5M-90 possui a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )
> 
> ...



obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, irei seguir suas dicas e verificar. 
Entrarei em contato pelo suporte também.

Grato 

att,

----------


## gustavohp

> O grande problema que vejo na linha intelbras neste caso é o preço.


O preço é bem salgado msm, essa aqui custou algo em torno de 800 R$, mas compensou, resolveu nosso problema com baixo throughput com clientes 2.4, aqui da pra vender planos de 512 a 1 Mega.

----------


## larrymsi

> O preço é bem salgado msm, essa aqui custou algo em torno de 800 R$, mas compensou, resolveu nosso problema com baixo throughput com clientes 2.4, aqui da pra vender planos de 512 a 1 Mega.


Quando voce diz que resolveu o problema com baixo throughput haja visto que em 2.4 dificilmente se consegue passar mais de 5.5 mega em modo B; qual foi o seu ganho entao?

----------


## gustavohp

> Quando voce diz que resolveu o problema com baixo throughput haja visto que em 2.4 dificilmente se consegue passar mais de 5.5 mega em modo B; qual foi o seu ganho entao?


Chegou no maximo à 20 megas com a intelbras, mas no modo G. As routers mikrotik no modo G não chegavam a 7 megas aqui, por isso não conseguia vender planos de 1 mega para mais de 10 clientes.

----------


## maxibelo

> Chegou no maximo à 20 megas com a intelbras, mas no modo G. As routers mikrotik no modo G não chegavam a 7 megas aqui, por isso não conseguia vender planos de 1 mega para mais de 10 clientes.


Quais CPEs vc usa nos clientes ??

----------


## pkmc

Realmente os produtos comercializados pela INTELBRAS são excelente
O protocólogo IP-Pool faz toda a diferença para melhorar a performance pois faz o equipamento trabalhar em TDD
A linha APC fabricada pela DELIBERANT e comercializada no Brasil pela INTELBRAS ofereçe esse protocólogo
Outro protocólogo que vem fazendo toda a diferença é o W-Jet, presente na Linha PTP - Pro esse operando 100% em TDD
Ja formatei vários projetos para provedores que usavam UBIQUITI e estavam muito descontentes com o fato da queima excesiva de equipamentos, e tambem com entrada de equipamentos pirata dessa marca no mercado.

Distribuo os equipamentos da DELIBERANT e LIGO WAVE, e recomendo seu uso, a performance é extraordinária

----------


## gustavohp

> Quais CPEs vc usa nos clientes ??


Uso placas PCI Ralink B/G em pcs de mesa e em notebooks Aps Multilaser ou Intelbras.

----------


## rosinei

Bom dia, 

Muito bem Gustavohp, realmente quem instala os equipamentos Intelbras se impressiona, pois ele compensa cada real investido dando um retorno muito rápido.

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## djjeantechno

Na verdade a intelbras que trouxe essa solução pra cá mas a marca dele e realmente a DELIBERANT ela e como se fosse a ubnt dos U.S.A frança,alemanha e ai vai segue o link 

http://www.deliberant.com/




se ajudei de uma estrelinha pra mim hehehe


> Bom dia, 
> 
> Muito bem Gustavohp, realmente quem instala os equipamentos Intelbras se impressiona, pois ele compensa cada real investido dando um retorno muito rápido.
> 
> Att,

----------


## sergiopassos

> O preço é bem salgado msm, essa aqui custou algo em torno de 800 R$, mas compensou, resolveu nosso problema com baixo throughput com clientes 2.4, aqui da pra vender planos de 512 a 1 Mega.


Gustavo onde você conseguiu por esse preço? sabe algum site para compra online esse produto?

----------


## gustavohp

> Gustavo onde você conseguiu por esse preço? sabe algum site para compra online esse produto?


Comprei Na American Explorer com o Jessé, eles te ótimos preços lá.
Pagina de contatos deles: http://www.americanexplorer.com.br/s...__contato.html
Você acha o Skype do Jessé e de outros vendedores lá.

----------


## gustavohp

De acordo com ultimo Firmware lançado pra ela, é adicionado suporte a nova frequência de *2300~2350 MHz*.

Changelog

Versão 5.94-3 - 48107

Novidades:
- Adicionado suporte a 128 clientes usando o protocolo iPoll;
- Adicionado um modulo de controle por CPE para garantir maior estabilidade do link;
- Adicionado o linktest na interface gráfica do equipamento;
- Adicionado o agente DHCP Relay (opção 82) para o equipamento e informações sobre a localização;
* - Adicionado a faixa de frequência 2300~2350 MHz para a série APC-2M-x;*
- Adicionado a opção de taxa de dados máxima para a taxa de dados automática;
- Adicionado a botão de teste do servidor WNMS;
- Adicionado comandos basicos na CLI para configuração do rádio;
- Adicionado mensagem de alerta referente a detecção de alta interferência;
- Adicionado a opção fallback na CPE para 1mbps no modo b/g/n;
- Adicionado a informação do número serial do equipamento;
- Adicionado o status da porta Ethernet na interface gráfica.

----------


## amjservicos

Este APC 2M-90 ele suporta até quantos clientes contactados simultâneos? 

Como ela se comporta com as CPE's Nano Loco M2, Nanostation M2, Airgrid M2?

tenho clientes que hoje possuem Grade, teria algum problema na utilização com o APC 2M-90?

Almir Munhoz
[email protected]

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Este APC 2M-90 ele suporta até quantos clientes contactados simultâneos? 
> 
> Como ela se comporta com as CPE's Nano Loco M2, Nanostation M2, Airgrid M2?
> 
> tenho clientes que hoje possuem Grade, teria algum problema na utilização com o APC 2M-90?
> 
> Almir Munhoz
> [email protected]



Este equipamento suporta até 127 conexões simultâneas. Desde que você desabilite os protocolos proprietários nas suas CPE's, não terá problemas de conexão com seus Nanos e Airgrid.

----------


## amjservicos

E com relação as Grades comuns onde tenho clientes possuem Grades com cabo coaxial, eu teria problema?

Tem alguma perda?

----------


## gustavohp

> E com relação as Grades comuns onde tenho clientes possuem Grades com cabo coaxial, eu teria problema?
> 
> Tem alguma perda?


Olá amj, aqui todos os meu clientes 2.4 ghz, estao com grades Aquário que possuem cabo coaxial de 10 mts, funciona perfeitamente, inclusive o throughput de até 15 megas foi exatamente nesse cenário.

----------


## ronei10

> Este equipamento suporta até 127 conexões simultâneas. Desde que você desabilite os protocolos proprietários nas suas CPE's, não terá problemas de conexão com seus Nanos e Airgrid.


Qual seria o rádio cliente ideal para o APC 2M-90? o WOG212? plano de até qual velocidade? quantos clientes neste cenário?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Qual seria o rádio cliente ideal para o APC 2M-90? o WOG212? plano de até qual velocidade? quantos clientes neste cenário?


Bom dia,

Você pode usar o WOG212, o APC 2S-20, APC 2S-14, APC 2M-14. Abaixo segue o link com as especificações destes equipamentos:

WOG212

APC 2S-20

APC 2S-14

APC 2M-14

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## marcelomg

Voce está usando em MIMO ou SISO?

----------


## marcelomg

Vi agora no print que está usando em MIMO, uso aqui tbm e estou impressionado com a qualidade do equipamento.
Com o ultimo firmware tem a opção de trabalhar em SISO, o que parece ser o ideal pra PMP mas não sei como fica a questão da polaridade.
Estou usando 3 APC 2M 90 atendendo 200 clientes nessa micro-célula com qualidade e estabilidade.

----------


## DGaba

> Bom dia a todos, vi que alguns usuários do fórum tem duvidas sobre a performance da APC-2M 90 da Intelbras, temos uma aqui na nossa torre em pleno funcionamento a mais de 5 meses, em banda b/g/n, aqui o throughput chega a 15 Megas com clientes em Banda G !(mesmo utilizando PCI ralink), fiquei impressionado com esse throughput em uma rede 2.4! segue os prints:
> 
> Anexo 47281Anexo 47282Anexo 47283
> 
> Configurações e Status
> Anexo 47284Anexo 47285
> 
> Adquirimos ela por ter 30.000 pps, e ficamos muito satisfeitos com os resultados.



Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
Aqui nós temos bom preço, na maioria das vezes pronta entrega e ótimo atendimento.
PLANTEC DISTRIBUIDORA - 11 2147 3295
Daniel Gaba

----------

